# 2000 toyota corolla pinging and p0171 code



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

My car has about 175k miles. There is a pinging sound which is pronounce when the car is going up the hill or accelerating. I sometimes get a p0171 OBD-2 code. Don't know why I'm getting a lean condition. Tried to locate a vacuum leak within the front of the engine near the intkake mnifold


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Your timing is off. Not sure if you have belt or chain, but if belt - was it replaced?
How did you try to locate air leak?


----------



## hawaiiboy (Dec 27, 2011)

The car uses a distributorless system so there is no timing adjustment. I basically sprayed brake cleaner near hose connection in trying to find hose leak.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

hawaiiboy said:


> The car uses a distributorless system so there is no timing adjustment. I basically sprayed brake cleaner near hose connection in trying to find hose leak.


That sometimes is adequate, but abetter method/safer is by ear- take a 1/8" ID plastic tubing, put onto your ear, other end move it around to suspect joints/connections. You will hear a loud/audible hissssssssssssss


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Beginning to think they need a special forum for car problems that are hard to find. If it has a fuel filter I would change that out. I would run some octane boaster and see if that helps. If you have a knock sensor I would look into that. My attitude has become if it runs, drive it. I have spent too much money just having one part after the other changed. A major tune up may help some, that is where you check the compression, adjust the valves, change timing belt, coil packs. Check injector spray


----------

